# HELP! Safe Mode after VR Intake Install



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

I just installed a VR intake. Followed the instructions got to the last part. Started the car and it says Reduced Power Safe Mode.

I called VR and they said that something was hitting the TB and didnt allow it to open all the way. I made sure all the clearances were right (they are) nothign is hitting the TB. Restarted, same thing.

Called them back and they said disconnect the battery and let everythign reset itself. Did that overnight, and this morning went to start the car. ABS failure came on and then the car said reduced power and Safe mode while running terrible.

Please help!


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

Just figured it out. I checked through all of the connections and the TPS connection was loose.


----------

